# GTX 980 + Ryzen 3600



## adityak469 (Dec 27, 2020)

Hi I'm getting 
GTX 980
Ryzen 3 3600 
8GB RAM 
and motherboard for 30k

Should I buy it and what should I expect?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 27, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> Hi I'm getting
> GTX 980
> Ryzen 3 3600
> 8GB RAM
> ...


Nope, 980 is not worth it, there is no Ryzen 3 3600 and you haven't specified about the ram speed or the motherboard.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 27, 2020)

Provide all specs


----------



## ico (Dec 27, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> Hi I'm getting
> GTX 980
> Ryzen 3 3600
> 8GB RAM
> ...


You mean Ryzen 5 3600?

Just so that you know, GTX 980 has around GTX 1650 level of performance.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2020)

Yeah sorry about the missing details, here's the full PC
i5 6600k
Coolermaster cpu cooler
ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming Motherboard
16GB DDR4 RAM 2133MHz
650W Corsair PSU
Asus GTX 980 4GB
Samsung 250 GB SSD


I'm getting all this in 30k, is this a good deal?

I saw somewhere that GTX 980 is faster than 1650, almost equal to 1660.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2020)

I'm not getting the Ryzen as it's not within my budget


----------



## ico (Dec 28, 2020)

specs of your current PC?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> 16GB DDR4 RAM 2133MHz


Not worth it


adityak469 said:


> 650W Corsair PSU


model?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 28, 2020)

you can get new cpu+mobo+ram in 30k and have some money to spare for the gpu.

Therefore this 2nd hand deal is not worthwhile.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> you can get new cpu+mobo+ram in 30k and have some money to spare for the gpu.
> 
> Therefore this 2nd hand deal is not worthwhile.


Which setup would you suggest?


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not worth it
> model?


Yeah the RAM is a little disappointing but I can upgrade it later


----------



## nac (Dec 28, 2020)

i3 10100F + H410 + 16GB DDDR4 + 1650S + 250GB NVME + 450W BRONZE PSU + CABINET costs about 42k and it performs about 15-20% better.

You be the judge whether the used ones for 30k is worth comparing to this.
You didn't tell what's your intended use. If it doesn't demand dGPU, you can just opt for non F version and it fits in your budget of 30k.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> Yeah the RAM is a little disappointing but I can upgrade it later


Nobody recommends 2133 MHz ram. Selling them off would be a headache.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 28, 2020)

nac said:


> i3 10100F + H410 + 16GB DDDR4 + 1650S + 250GB NVME + 450W BRONZE PSU + CABINET costs about 42k and it performs about 15-20% better.
> 
> You be the judge whether the used ones for 30k is worth comparing to this.
> You didn't tell what's your intended use. If it doesn't demand dGPU, you can just opt for non F version and it fits in your budget of 30k.


I intend to use it for gaming. So I'll need a GPU.
I can get the 970 for 9k. Would you suggest that?


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 28, 2020)

you can get an used 1060 6gb for about that price.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 28, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> I intend to use it for gaming. So I'll need a GPU.
> I can get the 970 for 9k. Would you suggest that?


Used RX 570/580 or GTX 1060 6GB can be found around 8k.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2020)

1060GB will be better than GTX 980?


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2020)

How does this sound?
This will increase my budget, but how will it be?

Ryzen 5 3500 13.5k
Asus Prime A4520MA 6k
Corsair Vengence 3000Mhz 16GB RAM 5k
Gigabyte P550B 3.5k
Cabinet 3k

Total comes out to be 31k,
I can add the GPU later for 8-10k.

Edit- If someone can suggest a future proof motherboard ( I can add next gen Ryzen 5), it'll be appreciated


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2020)

I assume by next gen you mean, Ryzen 5000. 

Both B450/550 support (all B450 will get BIOS update soon) Ryzen 3k/5k CPU. B450 is a better option than A520.
Go for dual ram kit, and 3200mhz or higher.
450W is good enough upto 1660Ti.
Ryzen 3500 isn't worth the price, IMO. Ryzen 3100 is a better value option.
Both Ryzen 3100/3500 needs dGPU, you can't skip it. Guess you know that.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2020)

nac said:


> I assume by next gen you mean, Ryzen 5000.
> 
> Both B450/550 support (all B450 will get BIOS update soon) Ryzen 3k/5k CPU. B450 is a better option than A520.
> Go for dual ram kit, and 3200mhz or higher.
> ...


Okay! I'll check out Ryzen 3100. Thanks a lot.
What wattage of PSU should I get should I ever dream to Install RTX3060?
Also please suggest a motherboard. If I get Ryzen 3500, can I overclock it?


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2020)

Guru3D recommends 550w for 3060Ti. This should do for 65w TDP CPU @ stock. For Ryzen 9, you would need higher wattage PSU - say 600-650w
If you intend to OC, go higher - 650w. Wait for others to comment about this before you finalize PSU.

B450M Pro4 should do. It's OCable.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> How does this sound?
> This will increase my budget, but how will it be?
> 
> Ryzen 5 3500 13.5k
> ...


It won't run because of lack of iGPU in that Ryzen CPU.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2020)

CPU - Intel i5 10400 - 15.5k

Mobo - MSI H410M Pro-VH - 5.6k (it has M.2 SSD slot)

RAM - 1x16GB DDR4 2666+MHz - 5k*

GPU - Later

SSD - ??

HDD - ??

PSU - Gigabyte P550B 80+ Bronze - 3.5k

Cabinet - Corsair SPEC 05 or other mid tower ATX - 3k

Total - 32.6k

*Get 2666MHz RAM but sometimes higher freq RAM is cheaper. Say a 3000MHz RAM will underclock & run at 2666. Add a 2nd stick in the future when you buy a GPU. The 550W PSU should be fine for upcoming 20-25k GPUs. 

Check primeabgb, mdcomputers, theitdepot, vedant computers, onlyssd (online stores as well) for PC parts at a good price, sometimes even amazon.


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 29, 2020)

For rtx 3060,you can consider at least a 600w psu from a reputable brand like corsair. 

Instead of ryzen 3100/3500, you can opt for i3 10100f with h410 motherboard, which is not only quite cheap but also widely available unlike amd's offerings. You can upgrade to an i5 cpu later if you want.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> CPU - Intel i5 10400 - 15.5k
> 
> Mobo - MSI H410M Pro-VH - 5.6k (it has M.2 SSD slot)
> 
> ...


Is i5 10100 better than R5 3500? I have an extra GT210 in my house which works for now, so don't need to buy a dGPU instantly. SSD and HDD are not needed as I already have them.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> For rtx 3060,you can consider at least a 600w psu from a reputable brand like corsair.
> 
> Instead of ryzen 3100/3500, you can opt for i3 10100f with h410 motherboard, which is not only quite cheap but also widely available unlike amd's offerings. You can upgrade to an i5 cpu later if you want.


Which would be better? i5/i3 or Ryzen 5 3500?
I heard Ryzen crushed Intel in gaming performance


----------



## quicky008 (Dec 29, 2020)

Ryzen 3500 retails for 12-14k at present, its not worth purchasing at this price point.

R5 3600 and i5 10400 are pretty similar in terms of performance, only latest 5th gen ryzen outperforms it but its much more expensive.

My suggestion: get i5 9400f and pair it with a cheap h310 motherboard.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 29, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> Is i5 10100 better than R5 3500? I have an extra GT210 in my house which works for now, so don't need to buy a dGPU instantly. SSD and HDD are not needed as I already have them.


Yes, i5 10*4*00 is superior to R5 3500, it is a bit inferior to R5 3600, partially due to lower frequency RAM (2666MHz is supported with B460/H410). Considering R5 3600 is no longer available for 15-16k, the i5 is an easy recommendation for most users (unless you want to upgrade CPU, say to R7 5800X or so after a year or two for cheap. Intel CPUs have high resale value, so not that good of an option).


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> Yes, i5 10*4*00 is superior to R5 3500, it is a bit inferior to R5 3600, partially due to lower frequency RAM (2666MHz is supported with B460/H410). Considering R5 3600 is no longer available for 15-16k, the i5 is an easy recommendation for most users (unless you want to upgrade CPU, say to R7 5800X or so after a year or two for cheap. Intel CPUs have high resale value, so not that good of an option).


I'm getting both R5 3500 and i5 10400 for almost the same price. I've narrowed down on GTX 980 as it's available for 8k. Please suggest which processor would be better for me. (How much will ocing R5 3500 improve performance)?

PS - I'm inclined to buy the R5 3500 because I think oced R5 3500>i5 10400(please correct me if I'm wrong) and also because I get 4 DDR4 RAM slots in the Ryzen build.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> I've narrowed down on GTX 980 as it's available for 8k.


Don't waste money.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't waste money.


Brother, at under 10k, what card can I get that will hold up decently? I checked and GTX1060<GTX980 by a small margin that's why I'm going for it.
YouTube videos show GTX 980 holding up pretty well with 60fps on most AAA titles @1080p on high. 

Also please help with the CPU dilemma, which would be better?


----------



## nac (Dec 29, 2020)

10400F is cheaper and better than Ryzen 3500. Looks like next gen Intel CPU will be compatible with current chipset boards. If you need to upgrade your CPU in the future to ~11400/11600/11700..., you can do that without the need of changing your board.

To an average user, I would say don't bother with OC. To overclock, you need better quality components and that costs extra. And there is higher temps, system stability issues etc and not to mention the longevity of your CPU. And finally you will be paying more for higher consumption of electricity, if you add all this up it's not worth it. If you want more performance, spend more and get a better CPU instead of OCing lower performing CPU.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> Brother, at under 10k, what card can I get that will hold up decently? I checked and GTX1060<GTX980 by a small margin that's why I'm going for it.
> YouTube videos show GTX 980 holding up pretty well with 60fps on most AAA titles @1080p on high.


That depends on how long you want to keep this config. 980 is 6 years old and EOL. 1650 Super performs close to it. You can get a new one with 5 years warranty from Zotac. Yes it would cost more but you get to keep it for longer than what you might keep the 980 for.

*www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gtx-980.c2621


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 29, 2020)

nac said:


> 10400F is cheaper and better than Ryzen 3500. Looks like next gen Intel CPU will be compatible with current chipset boards. If you need to upgrade your CPU in the future to ~11400/11600/11700..., you can do that without the need of changing your board.
> 
> To an average user, I would say don't bother with OC. To overclock, you need better quality components and that costs extra. And there is higher temps, system stability issues etc and not to mention the longevity of your CPU. And finally you will be paying more for higher consumption of electricity, if you add all this up it's not worth it. If you want more performance, spend more and get a better CPU instead of OCing lower performing CPU.


Okay then 10400f it is! Thanks for your help!


SaiyanGoku said:


> That depends on how long you want to keep this config. 980 is 6 years old and EOL. 1650 Super performs close to it. You can get a new one with 5 years warranty from Zotac. Yes it would cost more but you get to keep it for longer than what you might keep the 980 for.
> 
> *www.techpowerup.com/gpu-specs/geforce-gtx-980.c2621


I'm planning to use 980 for an year or two, then I'll upgrade to a better card.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> Okay then 10400f it is! Thanks for your help!
> 
> I'm planning to use 980 for an year or two, then I'll upgrade to a better card.


Then get a used RX 580 or GTX 1060 around 7-8k. Those are still relevant and not overpriced in used market.


----------



## ico (Dec 30, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> Is *i5 10100* better than R5 3500? I have an extra GT210 in my house which works for now, so don't need to buy a dGPU instantly. SSD and HDD are not needed as I already have them.


i3-10100*.

Yes, Ryzen 5 3500 is slightly better.

And, Intel i5-10400F is slightly better than Ryzen 5 3500.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> I'm getting both R5 3500 and i5 10400 for almost the same price. I've narrowed down on GTX 980 as it's available for 8k. Please suggest which processor would be better for me. (How much will ocing R5 3500 improve performance)?
> 
> PS - I'm inclined to buy the R5 3500 because I think oced R5 3500>i5 10400(please correct me if I'm wrong) and also because I get 4 DDR4 RAM slots in the Ryzen build.


A Ryzen 5000 series 6c/6t part might outperform 6c/12t Intel CPU with OC but a Ryzen 3000 one surely can't. Seriously no point getting R5 3500 or R3 3300X unless you plan to get a better CPU later, like used Ryzen 5000 CPU. You can get 4x RAM sticks by using B460 mobos for Intel, costs 9-10k for decent ones like MSU B460M Pro VDH WiFi.

Also, don't OC on budget parts.



adityak469 said:


> Brother, at under 10k, what card can I get that will hold up decently? I checked and GTX1060<GTX980 by a small margin that's why I'm going for it.
> YouTube videos show GTX 980 holding up pretty well with 60fps on most AAA titles @1080p on high.
> 
> Also please help with the CPU dilemma, which would be better?


GTX 1060/RX 580 any day because GPUs are prone to fail & GTX 980 is too old at this point. Also, newer games prefer newer architectures. Many games like Rainbow 6 on Vulkan have started showing this for GTX 10xx series vs GTX 16xx.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 30, 2020)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Then get a used RX 580 or GTX 1060 around 7-8k. Those are still relevant and not overpriced in used market.


GTX 1060 is costing me around 12k


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 30, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> A Ryzen 5000 series 6c/6t part might outperform 6c/12t Intel CPU with OC but a Ryzen 3000 one surely can't. Seriously no point getting R5 3500 or R3 3300X unless you plan to get a better CPU later, like used Ryzen 5000 CPU. You can get 4x RAM sticks by using B460 mobos for Intel, costs 9-10k for decent ones like MSU B460M Pro VDH WiFi.
> 
> Also, don't OC on budget parts.
> 
> ...


Okay I'll be going with i5 10400. The GPU is getting lil too costly for me so I'll be going with 980 only for now. Next year I'll upgrade the GPU.


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 30, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> GTX 1060 is costing me around 12k


GTX 1650S new one costs 14k at times from small brands like Inno3D, PNY, etc. So 12k for used GTX 1060 6GB is too much, ok for a new one with full warranty though. Try to look for RX470/480/570/580 as well.


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 30, 2020)

omega44-xt said:


> GTX 1650S new one costs 14k at times from small brands like Inno3D, PNY, etc. So 12k for used GTX 1060 6GB is too much, ok for a new one with full warranty though. Try to look for RX470/480/570/580 as well.


Yes I know, RX580 is also around 12k only, which is pushing my budget a lot. 
I had to buy the 980 today only and hence I have bought it. 
I will buy the remaining parts by next week and update here! 
Thank you all for the feedback, I ended up with a brand new pc instead of an old one
Really happy


----------



## adityak469 (Dec 31, 2020)

I had one question, after an year or two adding a rtx 3060 will be worth it, right?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 31, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> I had one question, after an year or two adding a rtx 3060 will be worth it, right?


Are you aiming for 1440p?


----------



## omega44-xt (Dec 31, 2020)

adityak469 said:


> I had one question, after an year or two adding a rtx 3060 will be worth it, right?


You seem like a budget gamer at first but then discuss about buying a potentially 30k GPU for it. RTX 3060 will likely have performance close to RTX 2070S & at 1080p that is a lot in a way (unless you consider poorly optimized games like CP 2077).

There will be a noticeable bottleneck at 1080p for i5 10400 + RTX 3060 in CPU heavy or high fps gaming but nothing too major IMO. Stuff will easily be playable.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 1, 2021)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Are you aiming for 1440p?


Yeah


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 1, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> You seem like a budget gamer at first but then discuss about buying a potentially 30k GPU for it. RTX 3060 will likely have performance close to RTX 2070S & at 1080p that is a lot in a way (unless you consider poorly optimized games like CP 2077).
> 
> There will be a noticeable bottleneck at 1080p for i5 10400 + RTX 3060 in CPU heavy or high fps gaming but nothing too major IMO. Stuff will easily be playable.


Okay thanks a lot!


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 1, 2021)

The GTX 980 I was talking about. Looks really pretty to me


----------



## TheSloth (Jan 1, 2021)

That's a very big card!


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 1, 2021)

TheSloth said:


> That's a very big card!


It is indeed


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 15, 2021)

Bought the PC finally!! 



i5 10400F 12.75k

16GB Corsair Vengeance RAM 5.7k

Gigabyte P550B 3.5k

AsRock H410M HDV/M.2 3.5k

AntEsports Ice 211 TG Cabinet 3.2k

Asus Strix GTX 980 4GB 8k



Total 38.5k

I am confused, does the motherboard support nVme SSDs?

Will post pics soon


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 15, 2021)

Also got AntEsports MK3200 keyboard for 2k

It's really nice, hope it lasts


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 15, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> Bought the PC finally!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great prices on CPU & mobo. 

I hope you bought just 1x16GB stick. Add a 2nd 16GB stick later, 32GB is kind of overkill now but your mobo has just 2 RAM slots. For gaming 2 sticks (dual channel) provides benefits respectively of RAM capacity, so pend that extra 5k when you can. Add a 2nd front fan in the cabinet later, will help with case airflow, costs like 500 for ones with single colour RGB or just get some non-RGB one, 120 or 140mm.

Yes, it supports Gen3/PCIe 3.0 NVMe SSDs (latest is Gen4/PCIe 4.0 which is expensive as well). For NVMe, buy Kingston A2000 or WD SN550 500GB/1TB, they go on sale with card offers for under 5k & 8k respectively for 500GB & 1TB.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 15, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Great prices on CPU & mobo.
> 
> I hope you bought just 1x16GB stick. Add a 2nd 16GB stick later, 32GB is kind of overkill now but your mobo has just 2 RAM slots. For gaming 2 sticks (dual channel) provides benefits respectively of RAM capacity, so pend that extra 5k when you can. Add a 2nd front fan in the cabinet later, will help with case airflow, costs like 500 for ones with single colour RGB or just get some non-RGB one, 120 or 140mm.
> 
> Yes, it supports Gen3/PCIe 3.0 NVMe SSDs (latest is Gen4/PCIe 4.0 which is expensive as well). For NVMe, buy Kingston A2000 or WD SN550 500GB/1TB, they go on sale with card offers for under 5k & 8k respectively for 500GB & 1TB.


Thanks!

Yeah I got single 16GB stick only. Will get a NVMe SSD first then a RAM later on. 

Currently my pc has been running from last night, trying to download Warzone and GTA 5 xD


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 15, 2021)

Can anyone please suggest a good 5GHz wifi card? Have to use my phone for internet, which is really inconvenient.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 15, 2021)

Also I'm getting Acer Nitro VG240Y for 14k. Is it a good buy?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 15, 2021)

Any suggestions?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> Can anyone please suggest a good 5GHz wifi card? Have to use my phone for internet, which is really inconvenient.


DLink & TPLink are good brands. Their USB dongles should suffice if you have your router nearby.



adityak469 said:


> Also I'm getting Acer Nitro VG240Y for 14k. Is it a good buy?


Yes, I'm using it. I think compify.in was selling it for 13k. Or just wait for amazon/flipkart sales which starts on 19th. You can get the 10% off card offer for up to 1.5k off maybe. Make sure you buy Acer VG240YP as it has a variant with 75Hz panel as well which is inferior & sells for 10k. VG240YP has a DP, so can use g-sync (search about it).


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 16, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> DLink & TPLink are good brands. Their USB dongles should suffice if you have your router nearby.
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm using it. I think compify.in was selling it for 13k. Or just wait for amazon/flipkart sales which starts on 19th. You can get the 10% off card offer for up to 1.5k off maybe. Make sure you buy Acer VG240YP as it has a variant with 75Hz panel as well which is inferior & sells for 10k. VG240YP has a DP, so can use g-sync (search about it).


The USB ones would give high ping thought, right?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 16, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> The USB ones would give high ping thought, right?


2.4GHz has noticeably high pings vs wired in general (i mean, you can see it in speed tests). I found 5GHz to be good for even gaming but I have never used 5GHz USB dongle. If you want something good, there's a PCIe WiFi adapter by TP Link with 2 antennae.

USB dongles don't have good receivers in general, so need WiFi in close promixity. Just use wired if you can IMO.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 16, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> 2.4GHz has noticeably high pings vs wired in general (i mean, you can see it in speed tests). I found 5GHz to be good for even gaming but I have never used 5GHz USB dongle. If you want something good, there's a PCIe WiFi adapter by TP Link with 2 antennae.
> 
> USB dongles don't have good receivers in general, so need WiFi in close proximity. Just use wired if you can IMO.


Yeah I've been thinking about it but bring a wire from the living room to mine would not really be possible without it being very disruptive.
I have an extra 2.4Ghz router, can I put it to some use?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 17, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> Yeah I've been thinking about it but bring a wire from the living room to mine would not really be possible without it being very disruptive.
> I have an extra 2.4Ghz router, can I put it to some use?


Maybe you can make it act as a wifi extender. Search online on how to do it & give it a try. It will worse the latency.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 18, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Maybe you can make it act as a wifi extender. Search online on how to do it & give it a try. It will worse the latency.


Okay! I'll try to get a LAN cable in my room tho, can anyone suggest a good cable around 10 meters?


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 18, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> Okay! I'll try to get a LAN cable in my room tho, can anyone suggest a good cable around 10 meters?



Buy cat 5e cable, and cramp it urself, The ones on the amazon are either overpriced or low quality


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 21, 2021)

RumbaMon19 said:


> Buy cat 5e cable, and cramp it urself, The ones on the amazon are either overpriced or low quality


Any cat 5e cable would do? There won't be ping drops if the wire is more than 10metres?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 21, 2021)

Also got Acer Nitro VG240Y for 13.5k and ordered WD SN550 1TB for 8k.

Considering I'll only buy a SSD once as there's only one slot, I went with the 1tb one(even though my budget got fucked)


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> Any cat 5e cable would do? There won't be ping drops if the wire is more than 10metres?


Not much idea, search online but I don't think 10m will be an issue for ping.


----------



## RumbaMon19 (Jan 21, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> Any cat 5e cable would do? There won't be ping drops if the wire is more than 10metres?



answering late as Didnt got the notification for this.

There will be no loss and drops until 100m. so there is no problem in that. I am myself using 35metres of it, for connecting two floors.

As far as type is concerned, see, Cat 5e can support upto 1000mbps of speed, I would prefer you to buy a spool of 10m. 

Do not buy the generic once as they are usually not that good. Instead you can go for D-Link or TP-Link ones. If possible, try to get locally, I got a pair of Dlink 10+15m for 600 locally.

I am also linking a good AmazonBasics one here which you can buy as its price is reasonable.

*www.amazon.in/AmazonBasics-Cat-5e-...cat5e+cable&qid=1611226776&s=computers&sr=1-5


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2021)

Some local computer shops have LAN cables with them, say the length, they will give you that much long wire with male ports on both sides.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Some local computer shops have LAN cables with them, say the length, they will give you that much long wire with male ports on both sides.


Yes ik, will that be better or a TP link one would be better?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 22, 2021)

Also I just noticed that my pc isn't giving out display on bios and everything with the Acer Monitor, after pressing the power button the display turns off and on twice and I'm directly into windows. Any help?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 22, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> Also I just noticed that my pc isn't giving out display on bios and everything with the Acer Monitor, after pressing the power button the display turns off and on twice and I'm directly into windows. Any help?


Was it working earlier? 
Did you check the cables? 
Did you plug the display cable to GPU & not mobo? 
Did you try with old monitor?


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Was it working earlier?
> Did you check the cables?
> Did you plug the display cable to GPU & not mobo?
> Did you try with old monitor?


No no, it wasn't working with the Acer Monitor earlier. It works fine with my tv though. I'm using the Display port on my Acer Monitor and HDMI for my tv.
It's connected to gpu only.


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> No no, it wasn't working with the Acer Monitor earlier. It works fine with my tv though. I'm using the Display port on my Acer Monitor and HDMI for my tv.
> It's connected to gpu only.


Strange. I have the same monitor, I can't see BIOS for my laptop but can see it if connect to a desktop.

Are you using both your TV & monitor at the same time? If yes, then it's possible that it's taking your TV as primary display & showing BIOS info in that. 

Maybe try steps mentioned here:
Post Screen/BIOS doesn't display with DisplayPort


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Strange. I have the same monitor, I can't see BIOS for my laptop but can see it if connect to a desktop.
> 
> Are you using both your TV & monitor at the same time? If yes, then it's possible that it's taking your TV as primary display & showing BIOS info in that.
> 
> ...


No I'm using a single monitor setup only. Was using my tv earlier when I didn't have the monitor. I'll check out the link. Seems promising.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 23, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Strange. I have the same monitor, I can't see BIOS for my laptop but can see it if connect to a desktop.
> 
> Are you using both your TV & monitor at the same time? If yes, then it's possible that it's taking your TV as primary display & showing BIOS info in that.
> 
> ...


Worked for me, had CSM disabled by default, enabling it did it, thanks a lot!!


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 23, 2021)

adityak469 said:


> Worked for me, had CSM disabled by default, enabling it did it, thanks a lot!!


Glad to help.

Some tip for that monitor, keep Overdrive normal, freesync on & VRB off. Connect via DP cable & use g-sync, enabled via Nvidia Control Panel.


----------



## adityak469 (Jan 24, 2021)

omega44-xt said:


> Glad to help.
> 
> Some tip for that monitor, keep Overdrive normal, freesync on & VRB off. Connect via DP cable & use g-sync, enabled via Nvidia Control Panel.


Okay!! Thanks a lot!


----------

